# *important* efftects on spider mites



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

lately my gardens start to buds, and my relatives s garden also,  we got spider mites lately, I managed to get all spider mites out of our ways in 2 days, nothing died on us!!  whew!!!

here go nothing, Hope this is not posted before cuz I have checked,   so here the update to keep spider mites out, and they can die from this method

use apple juice concrete liquid in sprayer,  do not be shy on your plants, if there is webs and spider mites,  if they color as orange or red, they has egg, if they are white, they are babies ...fill up the apple juice in the sprayer bottle, start spraying it top to bottom, dont be shy at ur plants at all.. that can outbreath mites s oxygen  so spray them like a hell it will not hurt the plants at all, or the flavors ether even if its buds that is very OK its safe to use, even babies drink it.. have a big clear plastic bag over the plant  one bag per plant,  and release lady bugs, be sure they are really hungry! dont feed em for 16 hours.. they will go crazy after mites..  
any thing u want to add  feel free, to add what yall know about bustin the spider mites  we all must know about these..:fly:


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> lately my gardens start to buds, and my relatives s garden also, we got spider mites lately, I managed to get all spider mites out of our ways in 2 days, nothing died on us!! whew!!!
> 
> here go nothing, Hope this is not posted before cuz I have checked, so here the update to keep spider mites out, and they can die from this method
> 
> ...


 
    have bud way goes hasn't heres a will. their is are with this will. budding put eating. jmo


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> have bud way goes hasn't heres a will. their is are with this will. budding put eating. jmo


:huh:Come again.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> :huh:Come again.


 
LMAO


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> have bud way goes hasn't heres a will. their is are with this will. budding put eating. jmo


 
HOW LONG'D IT TAKE U TO  DO THIS "SLO"


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

i was just playin bbp. it doesn't mean anything. just a list of words i would have used it that post. 

  zipflip it only to a minute. in the quote i wrote the words as i read it. im stoned and thought it would be funny. im not tryin to be mean papabeach just havin a laugh. sorry if it offends. it was pretty funny when i done it though


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought it was funny too. 




I did think you were drunk or something though.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i was just playin bbp. it doesn't mean anything. just a list of words i would have used it that post.
> 
> zipflip it only to a minute. in the quote i wrote the words as i read it. im stoned and thought it would be funny. im not tryin to be mean papabeach just havin a laugh. sorry if it offends. it was pretty funny when i done it though


 
:yeahthat: :yeahthat:   IM  BUZZED STILL. NOT LAUGHIN "AT" U NEITHER PAPA.  JUS MINOR HUMOR I THOUGHT.   DAM CAPS AGAIN  

peace:joint:


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

(snicker) well, I Know we was away from the point that's cool just let yall know apple juice does help and kills spider mites, very perfect for mj plants yall dont want spider mites webs cobbled around the leaves and buds


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 27, 2008)

Yicks Apple Juice and Don't be shy on the Spray from top to Bottom and it doesn't matter if there are Buds ?   MMM  the juice might help but to spray them heavy while Budding seems to me that your looking for Massavie Mold.!
I know ALL about the Mold stuff  Papabeach and  BEWARE on how much you spray and it doesn't dry as fast in the middle of the Bud as you think even with the Lights going on after spraying and if the Budding is well 1/2 way or more to finish, then REALLY Becarefull..

My last grow I used veggie and flower spray too almost to the end!!!

The Lady buggs is the way to go if ur willing to have some shipp !!
Walmart got Fly traps that looks clear and stick to the walls there about 4 x 6 and sticky I am going to try that too..


I just went and buy a QP and I smoke the first hoot and it tasted Nasty and I Mean Nasty!!  The taste took me back when I had Spider mites and smoked it Yuck even getting rid of the mites Papabeach the spider web has a Nasty Taste !   I looked at the smoke with my Scope and you can see the web into the weed and White looking things that might of been eggs sacks.   Get what you buy anymore.....

I know about spider mites in smoke too


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Yicks Apple Juice and Don't be shy on the Spray from top to Bottom and it doesn't matter if there are Buds ?   MMM  the juice might help but to spray them heavy while Budding seems to me that your looking for Massavie Mold.!
> I know ALL about the Mold stuff  Papabeach and  BEWARE on how much you spray and it doesn't dry as fast in the middle of the Bud as you think even with the Lights going on after spraying and if the Budding is well 1/2 way or more to finish, then REALLY Becarefull..
> 
> My last grow I used veggie and flower spray too almost to the end!!!
> ...



heyy yah it does taste nasty.. that is why apple juice does kill the eggs and mites, plus wash em away from heavy spray, even webs,  but will not affect the plants, as long you do it when its hot day and it will dry fast, when the first sign comes, like little webs, little spotting on leaves, even under the leaves, do it right away the quicker, the better, before problem grows bigger, tasted my friends  buds that he did use apple juice 2 to 3 times to remove mites, it taste good, not taste like juice or apple anything like that, very good buds and tasty.. IseeIsWhatIgets


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> heyy yah it does taste nasty.. that is why apple juice does kill the eggs and mites, plus wash em away from heavy spray, even webs, but will not affect the plants, as long you do it when its hot day and it will dry fast, when the first sign comes, like little webs, little spotting on leaves, even under the leaves, do it right away the quicker, the better, before problem grows bigger, tasted my friends buds that he did use apple juice 2 to 3 times to remove mites, it taste good, not taste like juice or apple anything like that, very good buds and tasty.. IseeIsWhatIgets


 

Myself I won't EVER Do the Wash Away thing again and only do the misty on my plants and as far as the webs go there not alot u can do,  but is take a tooth brush and try to wrap the web, light u would in duing house web in ur corners !! 
Once u have them, it Hard to get rid of them!!

Have Animals in the house?  that how Spider mites travel on there Backs and on ur clothes and skin..


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Myself I won't EVER Do the Wash Away thing again and only do the misty on my plants and as far as the webs go there not alot u can do,  but is take a tooth brush and try to wrap the web, light u would in duing house web in ur corners !!
> Once u have them, it Hard to get rid of them!!
> 
> Have Animals in the house?  that how Spider mites travel on there Backs and on ur clothes and skin..



and smoke the mite eggs in it? my friend, we got hair dryer will that eliminate the molds from inside to grow? JIMO will it work ?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 29, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> and smoke the mite eggs in it? my friend, we got hair dryer will that eliminate the molds from inside to grow? JIMO will it work ?


 

No the hair dyer won't work !! enless u want to SPEND all day and seprate the Buds to get in between to dry the water !! 
All I can say is be carefull on how much Water mist u put on ur plants and on the Buds...
Stay High


----------

